# Planted USB desktop aquarium



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

I got this for xmas:









So I thought I'd harvest a bit of Marsilea Minuta from my 40b and give it a go:









I had some Fluval Stratum (Shrimp) left over from a previous project. This thing literally only took a couple of tablespoons:



















Obviously the tiny LED light it came with won't work for growing anything. The promo pic above seriously exaggerates the strength of the light. I'll just have to point a desk lamp at it. 

And don't worry, I have no plans to subject any fishes to this tiny prison. After I get the MM all grown in, I'll think about a snail, _possibly_ a shrimp or two.

Any suggestions for CO2? I'm considering DIY or would Excel work in this application?


----------



## 02redz28 (Jan 16, 2011)

My parents got me one of these too. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with it. Probably a similar plan to yours. Snails and a few shrimps.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

1 or 2 chili rasboras may be okay, they are so small.

Very cool, thank you for the photos!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I wouldn't put my iphone in there like in the picture lol.

btw that tank is super nano! hopefully the clock on the right has some alarm to remind me to change water/ feed time lol


----------



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

Is that a faucet?

That is really cool setup. How much does one of those cost?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe the faucet is the output of the filter lol. Is there even a filter?

As for CO2, such a small tank doesn't need an actual CO2 system. It'll be larger than the tank itself!? Just dose excel, that will provide you with more than enough organic carbon for the plants to use!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

haha funny! I seen this at a gift store the other day, it was a bit expensive or i would of got one.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

h4n said:


> haha funny! I seen this at a gift store the other day, it was a bit expensive or i would of got one.


Thought you girlfriend wasn't gonna let you get another tank in that house


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, what is the capacity of that tank? Never seen it before, interesting design.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

That's really really neat actually. Is there any kind of filter or is that just a return pump to keep some water movement?


----------



## 02redz28 (Jan 16, 2011)

Its got a small pump for water movement. Its 1.5 quarts.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> Thought you girlfriend wasn't gonna let you get another tank in that house


Haha it's fiance now!! Haha thinG is tiny a cup is water hold more!! Hahha


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations! "It's only 10 gallons more!" haha


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!! haha I told her if you ever think about complaining about my planted tanks agains, just look at your finger and remember what pays for it. LoL


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

0.375 gal. Couple of pond snails and ghost/cherry shrimp


----------



## dna00 (Jan 20, 2012)

*More photos plz*

I got one this week, im thinking to use it as a planted aqua and shrimp

Can u post more photos plz?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Where does one get this? It would be perfect for my bathroom. 
Like... perfect.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I was thinking about using that same plant in my shrimp bowl and tour falling behind on updates >:O


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Fascinations USB Desktop Aquarium

You can get them at Amazon among other places.


----------



## zacheyp (Jan 25, 2012)

do you need to plug the tank into a computer?


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

zacheyp said:


> do you need to plug the tank into a computer?


Well, it's supposed to run from a USB plug; it has a mini-B slot for the power for the "light" and the pump. I just plugged in my charger from an old cell phone. I haven't actually put any batteries in the clock part yet.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Man I just got one for my birthday. I am excited to get it up and running, probably a cherry shrimp or 2.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

could the size be difficult to sustain stable water conditions for cherry shrimp?


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea it is not going to be easy to keep it perfect, luckily the temp stay within a few degrees at work. I will likely be bringing water from one of my 20G tanks to keep it topped off and do weekly water changes so hopefully the parameters will stay relatively even.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Updates? I love unique tanks!


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> Updates? I love unique tanks!


Weeeellllllll...

It was a pain to keep and obviously the LED's weren't worth diddly-squat.

So I tore it apart and plan to use the nifty little 5V pump in a desktop paludarium I'm working on.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine's still going on my desk at work, it has an anubias and some not so healthy looking moss and a few snails, I tried to update the light but the new one still isn't bright enough.


----------



## dbl_dbl17 (Feb 4, 2012)

chiefroastbeef said:


> 1 or 2 chili rasboras may be okay, they are so small.
> 
> Very cool, thank you for the photos!


I must disagree...that thing is basically a cereal bowl....a snail or maybe a shrimp or some baby shrimp to grow out.


----------

